# Photos of your boat under sail



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

We have had Azura for nearly 2 years, and FINALLY someone got some good pics of her under sail!

We raced in a short handed race with our club last weekend. The wind built throughout the race, ending up beating into 20 knots with gusts to 30. These pics were taken on that beat. (I know...it doesn't look like 20kts because of the flat water...we always get flat water in that area)

Unfortunately we still don't have any pics of our spinnaker....maybe next weekend!










Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful! It is hard to get pictures of your own boat under sail - those are very nice!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Surprised you didnt need to reef


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Cool idea for a thread. It's actually pretty hard to get a picture of your own boat under sail seems to almost happen by chance. 

I have one picture of my boat under sail. Lake Deschennes, Ottawa.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Drones are beginning to make this easier to do. This is our previous boat with drone pic taken by a friend. Don't have any of our current boat yet.

Mark


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just happen to have one.... Pardon the dirty sail... The only thing harder than getting a picture of your own boat is getting a really good one..


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

The odds are extremely low that any two consecutive pictures of boats posted randomly will show a camberspar jib!

Mark


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

RegisteredUser said:


> Surprised you didnt need to reef


Could have used a reef in the gusts, but couldn't be bothered!

The boat has a pretty small headsail so she doesn't start getting overpowered until 20kts or so.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

colemj said:


> Drones are beginning to make this easier to do. This is our previous boat with drone pic taken by a friend. Don't have any of our current boat yet.
> 
> Mark


I have a drone, but haven't been brave enough to try launching and retrieving from a moving boat yet!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Reaching up Lewis Channel at the North end of the Straight of Georgia.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Shock,
Those pictures are absolutely disgusting! Awesome Boat, Awesome Scenery and no doubt Awesome refreshments after the race.
I'm going to wait till I know it's the rainy season in Vancouver before posting sunny day pictures of bikini clad girls on the foredeck sipping mohitos.........


Wonder what that's gonna cost me


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

south of Newport RI


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice picture SanderO. I can tell from the photography that you were using an older-style drone... 

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

contrarian said:


> Wonder what that's gonna cost me


Depends on if your wife sees them...

Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

colemj said:


> Nice picture SanderO. I can tell from the photography that you were using an older-style drone...
> 
> Mark


hahahaha.. it was taken in the pre drone era... 2007


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Here are some pictures of single-handing Synergy under sail.
Synergy under Spinnaker Approaching Bridge 2 jeff_halp

Synergy Sailnet Cruise beating out White Rocks jeff_halp,


Synergy Hardening up in a building breeze from astern


Poplar Island Race- Synergy at Finish Line 2020-06-27 








Daysailing 12-20-2020. (Only two boats were out sailing in those gusty but otherwise great conditions)


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

contrarian said:


> Shock,
> 
> Those pictures are absolutely disgusting! Awesome Boat, Awesome Scenery and no doubt Awesome refreshments after the race.
> 
> ...


We are currently experiencing what is known as Juneuary. This past weekend we were away, and I don't think it stopped raining for more than an hour all weekend. We had the heat on all weekend...in June!

So...where are those bikini pics?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

Light airs, getting ready to tack one last time before approach to marina. Pardon the fender hanging out but was attempting to sail her till past the breakwater and didn't want to mess with that fender while dousing sails, getting the trusty Yanmar fired up and backing her in our slip single handed. The port side fenders I drop after in our slip so I don't rub them off on the finger pier coming in, while the starboard side fender is out in case the SW wind that day tried to carry me towards the nice boat next to us before all lines were secured. We wanna keep them as friends.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Taken during a local race here in Eastern NC (years gone by), "Heron" a 1989 Clearwater 35; but lately all we have had is rain.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Jeff_H said:


> Here are some pictures of single-handing Synergy under sail.
> Synergy under Spinnaker Approaching Bridge 2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Synergy Sailnet Cruise beating out White Rocks https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/,
> ...


Nice looking sails!


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

After owning Moon for a little over 12 years I have a total of 3 pictures of her under sail!


----------



## 22catcapri (Feb 21, 2017)

Racing in southern Colorado 2018. Best pic we have, taken by Commodore Ric.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Tempest was Miss January on the Spinsheet Calendar 2005. She looks a little different now with navy blue dodger and bimini


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Saturday's Child sailing just north of Pooles Island with a 10 kt breeze. The things I loved about sailing the 32 Morgan Out Island is the wide beam, and full keel, which meant that boat never, under any conditions I experienced, buried the rails. In fact, I get a bit nervous when the inclinometer read more than 10 degrees heel.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry about the typo - the boat is a Morgan 33 Out Island - not a 32. I had to put this information here, because I could not find a way to edit the original post.

Gary


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

edit click on little dots on the top right hand corner of the post


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Thane, Passing Race Rocks.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Found it, thanks for the information. I was clicking on the tip right hand corner of the entire page.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Len, that's an incredible looking boat, way to big for a single handed sailor, though. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

The C&C 32 under sail, all I got so far.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

SHNOOL said:


> View attachment 136047


 Is that some kind of graphics on your hull that I cant quite make out, or did you sail through a firing range?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

SchockT - boat name was "Mini Moo," she attracted a LOT of attention with those graphics. True story, boat was painted white over red. There were a couple of scratches on the boat when I got it, and I didnt' want to repaint the boat (I've done that before and its a PITA). Boat name was "Geronimo" and you could see the prior boat name under it as "Mini Moo," so I returned her to her original name, and covered the bleed through red with black spots. She rarely went anywhere without turning heads. Won her series, and class, and was a helluva example of a WD Schock WL 24.

My C&C 32 is more "boring" but still a wonderful boat.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## paul in nanaimo (Jun 20, 2020)

Sanduskysailor
Your boat looks great and I like the back scenery.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Background is Cedar Point amusement park. Largest assembly of roller coasters in the US. Beautiful site situated on a peninsula surrounded by Lake Erie and Sandusky bay. Just reopened on Friday with restrictions.


----------



## OrioninHawaii (Mar 7, 2009)

Celestial 48 ORION. We live aboard in Honolulu. This was taken the old fashioned way - we sailed up the west side of Oahu with our friends and we took photos of each others boats. BD: Before drones LOL


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Seems to be pretty quiet here on the forums so I'll throw another shot into the fray. Thane, about to fire her cannon at the Adventuress while 'making her pay' as the infamous 'three hour sail' Victoria,BC.
..


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Finally sailing in season 2020.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Skipping Stone beating into Admiralty Bay, Bequia. Last sail of the charter.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

TomMaine said:


> View attachment 136146
> 
> 
> Finally sailing in season 2020.


Beautiful picture Tom - where's the dog? I enjoy the two-part component of a lot of your pictures - the beauty, composition, and skill of the overall shot coupled with the humor your dog always provides.

Mark


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

colemj said:


> Beautiful picture Tom - where's the dog? I enjoy the two-part component of a lot of your pictures - the beauty, composition, and skill of the overall shot coupled with the humor your dog always provides.
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark! He's starting his 12th season and still going strong(sleeps a little more).


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Hehe. Is he sleeping or guarding his treats? 

Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

sailing Westies


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

In the spirit of those other 'rounding the mark' shots..


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Haleakula sneaking out of the South River taken by a Sailnetter


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Lets see if this works......
Last edit worked......
so with this, who is the dimwit port tacking the start on the way to a first place finish......


----------



## hnash53 (Aug 18, 2017)

Wilderness 21 just outside Yaquina Bay, Newport, Oregon.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

This was our home for a while. Son came straight home from the hospital to this boat at about 20 hours. "The Van", sailing down the Bateau Channel, Thousand Islands







. Sold her when we changed jobs inland.


----------



## Windrunner (Mar 30, 2018)

PS-34 Windrunner on Pamlico Sound.
regards charlie


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Here is Lemon Drop on her new Maiden Voyage. I sailed to a campsite at the end of the lake where my wife could drive up to and had to sail home the next day. What little wind there was died right after the photo and I had to motor home.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

This past Saturday evening, ghosting into an anchorage on the Banana River.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

bigdogandy said:


> This past Saturday evening, ghosting into an anchorage on the Banana River.


Showoff. My sailing waters is more like a skating pond at this point.


----------



## svmagickingdom (Jul 23, 2014)

This was taken years ago from a helicopter near Annapolis MD- my boat a CSY 44


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess it is a nice pic, but it isn't the same when you've got to turn my computer 90 degrees to see it.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Capta,
There should be a diamond at the top of the photo with a half circle with an arrow on it to the right of the diamond. Click on that and it will rotate the image. Turning the whole computer 90 degrees does sound like more fun though.


----------



## Layla (Feb 26, 2021)

......


----------



## Layla (Feb 26, 2021)

TomMaine said:


> Thanks, Mark! He's starting his 12th season and still going strong(sleeps a little more).
> View attachment 136299


So cute!!! Aw!


----------



## Captgrand1 (Nov 11, 2021)

SchockT said:


> We have had Azura for nearly 2 years, and FINALLY someone got some good pics of her under sail!
> 
> We raced in a short handed race with our club last weekend. The wind built throughout the race, ending up beating into 20 knots with gusts to 30. These pics were taken on that beat. (I know...it doesn't look like 20kts because of the flat water...we always get flat water in that area)
> 
> ...










(Scheherazade) 45ft Creekmore Cutter


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't have a lot of photos of the boat under sail, but here's one from a couple summers ago. Light wind summer afternoon with large crowd aboard...









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Air (11 mo ago)

I bought my Catalina C22 only about a month ago. This is one of the pictures the seller sent me; it is my boat using the 150 genoa drifter.


----------



## SailingAvemar (12 mo ago)

Here is AVEMAR arriving in Marathon, FL yesterday afternoon after an overnight sail from Miami. She is a Liberty 38 and is hull #6 of 6 built in Riviera Beach, Florida in 1987. I purchased Avemar on November, 21, 2021 in Cobb Island, Maryland and headed south three days later. Tons of of photos on my Instagram profile @billblevins if you want to check them out or follow along.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

SailingAvemar said:


> View attachment 142187
> 
> 
> Here is AVEMAR arriving in Marathon, FL yesterday afternoon after an overnight sail from Miami. She is a Liberty 38 and is hull #6 of 6 built in Riviera Beach, Florida in 1987. I purchased Avemar on November, 21, 2021 in Cobb Island, Maryland and headed south three days later. Tons of of photos on my Instagram profile @billblevins if you want to check them out or follow along.


You should consider installing a boom vang! It would make a huge difference on that point of sail!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

SailingAvemar said:


> View attachment 142187
> 
> 
> Here is AVEMAR arriving in Marathon, FL yesterday afternoon after an overnight sail from Miami. She is a Liberty 38 and is hull #6 of 6 built in Riviera Beach, Florida in 1987. I purchased Avemar on November, 21, 2021 in Cobb Island, Maryland and headed south three days later. Tons of of photos on my Instagram profile @billblevins if you want to check them out or follow along.


What is the line coming out of the bottom back of the boom? What is that strop on the end of the boom for?

Mark


----------



## SailingAvemar (12 mo ago)

SchockT said:


> You should consider installing a boom vang! It would make a huge difference on that point of sail!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


I’ve often wondered why this boat never had a vang installed.


----------



## SailingAvemar (12 mo ago)

colemj said:


> What is the line coming out of the bottom back of the boom? What is that strop on the end of the boom for?
> 
> Mark


You noticed!. It is a cheater line for me to fish a new reef line through the boom when I get to a West Marine to buy the line. It had come untied from the end of the boom during the passage I guess. Good eye.

As for the Velcro wrap on the end of the boom… I have no clue. Precision Sails sent it with the new main sale and in their photos it was on the back of the boom in front of the clew but there were no instructions and I was too lazy to google what it was supposed to do. It’s really long, probably wrapped around the boom 4 times.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

SailingAvemar said:


> You noticed!. It is a cheater line for me to fish a new reef line through the boom when I get to a West Marine to buy the line. It had come untied from the end of the boom during the passage I guess. Good eye.
> 
> As for the Velcro wrap on the end of the boom… I have no clue. Precision Sails sent it with the new main sale and in their photos it was on the back of the boom in front of the clew but there were no instructions and I was too lazy to google what it was supposed to do. It’s really long, probably wrapped around the boom 4 times.


The velcro strop that came with the mainsail is probably meant to attach the clew to the boom. You loop it through the clew and around the boom, and make the loop big enough that it can slide back and forth on the boom as you adjust the outhaul. You don't need it because you have a slider in the track to attach the clew to. Did you by any chance order the sail online? Perhaps they didn't know if you had a slider or not so they provided the strap just in case.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SailingAvemar (12 mo ago)

SchockT said:


> The velcro strop that came with the mainsail is probably meant to attach the clew to the boom. You loop it through the clew and around the boom, and make the loop big enough that it can slide back and forth on the boom as you adjust the outhaul. You don't need it because you have a slider in the track to attach the clew to. Did you by any chance order the sail online? Perhaps they didn't know if you had a slider or not so they provided the strap just in case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


I did order it online. Thanks. I’ll remove the Velcro. I put it there so I would remember where it was


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

SchockT said:


> We have had Azura for nearly 2 years, and FINALLY someone got some good pics of her under sail!
> 
> We raced in a short handed race with our club last weekend. The wind built throughout the race, ending up beating into 20 knots with gusts to 30. These pics were taken on that beat. (I know...it doesn't look like 20kts because of the flat water...we always get flat water in that area)
> 
> ...


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

SchockT said:


> We have had Azura for nearly 2 years, and FINALLY someone got some good pics of her under sail!
> 
> We raced in a short handed race with our club last weekend. The wind built throughout the race, ending up beating into 20 knots with gusts to 30. These pics were taken on that beat. (I know...it doesn't look like 20kts because of the flat water...we always get flat water in that area)
> 
> ...





SchockT said:


> We have had Azura for nearly 2 years, and FINALLY someone got some good pics of her under sail!
> 
> We raced in a short handed race with our club last weekend. The wind built throughout the race, ending up beating into 20 knots with gusts to 30. These pics were taken on that beat. (I know...it doesn't look like 20kts because of the flat water...we always get flat water in that area)
> 
> ...










I'm wearing red. This is our old racing boat. The cruising boat is still getting refit in the yard so I only have pictures at the dock.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

LaPoodella said:


> View attachment 142388
> I'm wearing red. This is our old racing boat. The cruising boat is still getting refit in the yard so I only have pictures at the dock.


Cool looking boat! What is it?

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

SchockT said:


> Cool looking boat! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


It was an STP 65. Supposed to be a box rule racing boat but never really took off, probably because of the crash of 2008. Lots of people left that level of racing.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

These were taken by friends also on a Catalina 320. The genny seen here was replaced last year because it's starting to come apart, every time the wind piped up I was afraid it was going to turn into confetti. Haven't tossed it yet, just like me it still functions but is no longer reliable and should avoid further UV exposure.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

A competitor in a Bristol 45.5 was nice enough to slide to leeward and behind us before taking this photo, about four minutes after the start of the race. It was blowing 20 knots, with shifty puffs to 28 knots, right off the shore so the water was pretty flat. Great conditions for us. We're sailing with a 130% Genoa and a reefed main, doing about 8 knots. Finishing first, we managed to beat a J/109 and a J/120 boat for boat. Nice way to end the 2021 season.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

On the way back to Florida from the Abacos a few weeks ago


----------



## KMarquard (4 mo ago)

R boat racing, Lake Erie.


----------



## KMarquard (4 mo ago)

Rounding the mark, Lake Erie, Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Bettina (4 mo ago)

1977 Oday 22 “Luscinia”


----------



## KimBP (Feb 26, 2020)

2 years ago in our Dehler 39JV. Just before we caught our friends sailing a Bavaria 42 Vision.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

South of Narragansett Bay


----------



## coulsoni (8 mo ago)

In very calm condition, earlier this year (Last Mountain Lake, Saskatchewan)


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

Our Kelt 8, on the lake of Neuchâtel in Switzerland


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

Our Wauquiez centurion 40 in on the Adriatic sea


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

New Year’s Day on the Bay.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

SC35 is one of the most beautiful boats ever made. I could sit and look at one for hours.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)




----------

